# Serpent Mini RDTA - the little flavour monster



## The_Ice (29/11/17)

Hi guys and gals,

I wanted to start a thread for general builds and tips and tricks for the Serpent Mini RDTA (22mm) because I couldn't really find anything on here (closest was the Serpent mini RTA discussions). I've been using this device for my office vape for the last +/- 8 months and I couldn't be more impressed. This thing is awesome in the flavour department, and others need to know about it. I've been vaping the standard little included fused clapton, but I would like to see and discuss what the more adventurous have been doing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (29/11/17)

Paging @Smoke_A_Llama to please show us a picture of the new coil we were talking about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/17)

Thanks for the info, just ordered one for my other half. I've been eyeing it for a while wondering how it performs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the info, just ordered one for my other half. I've been eyeing it for a while wondering how it performs.


A good tip, hold your mod completely horizontal when filling, seems you can pack a lil more juice in

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (29/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the info, just ordered one for my other half. I've been eyeing it for a while wondering how it performs.


Highly recommended, and since it's single coil the battery life is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (29/11/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama what driptip do you use? I started with the installed S/S on ultem thingy, but it was heating up too much. I'm now using the wider-delrin one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama what driptip do you use? I started with the installed S/S on ultem thingy, but it was heating up too much. I'm now using the wider-delrin one



Actually plugged the one I was using in my ammit straight on from the get go... will try the wide bore tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

As resquested @The_Ice
Not my neatest work but hey like I said, still experimenting 

28 x 2 316 and 36 nichrome 
0,32 ohms 
Quick pull test and flavour shows at 0,9s at 40W

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay (29/11/17)

What's the inside diameter of that coil? Looks like really big wicking holes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

CeeJay said:


> What's the inside diameter of that coil? Looks like really big wicking holes


 2,5mm, usually use three but curiosity got the best of me.... and yeah they definitely are quite spacious but fluff your cot before plugging them and they don’t let anything sneak through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (30/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> As resquested @The_Ice
> Not my neatest work but hey like I said, still experimenting
> 
> 28 x 2 316 and 36 nichrome
> ...


Nice coiling and building! Yip those big wick holes do make life easy with regards to no airlock etc. Just don't even think about leaving your mod on its side.
How is flavour on that mixed metal coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/11/17)

It’s not bad at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

Decided to try something simple 

Parallel 28g SS316L with six wraps at 3,0mm ID

Believe it or not but I swear it now produces better flavour than the Clapton’s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (5/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Decided to try something simple
> 
> Parallel 28g SS316L with six wraps at 3,0mm ID
> 
> Believe it or not but I swear it now produces better flavour than the Clapton’s


I've been vaping my current coil into the ground, it's been 8 months... Great to know it can be replaced by something simple. I've just rewicked 10 min ago and this time I think old faithful's magic flavour is gone so I've scheduled a rebuild for this weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

The_Ice said:


> I've been vaping my current coil into the ground, it's been 8 months... Great to know it can be replaced by something simple. I've just rewicked 10 min ago and this time I think old faithful's magic flavour is gone so I've scheduled a rebuild for this weekend



8 months... jeez! Good luck man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (17/12/17)

Finally did a recoil
3mm 5wrap spaced 24awg kanthal
Comes to 0.54ohm, 30 W, open Airflow, loaded with Rocket puppy RY double lovely times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/17)

Hi guys
Does anyone know how the Serpent Mini RDTA compares with the Avo24 ?


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/17)

Silver said:


> Does anyone know how the Serpent Mini RDTA compares with the Avo24 ?



I had a Avo 24 and I still have my Serpent. Let's leave it at that... 

The Avo is not bad at all, just my personal opinion is that the Serpent is better. I have even sidelined my Zeus in favour of my Serpent. However, that being said, I have now temporarily sidelined my Serpent for my Manta. Yes, I have an atomiser problem...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (19/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I had a Avo 24 and I still have my Serpent. Let's leave it at that...
> 
> The Avo is not bad at all, just my personal opinion is that the Serpent is better. I have even sidelined my Zeus in favour of my Serpent. However, that being said, I have now temporarily sidelined my Serpent for my Manta. Yes, I have an atomiser problem...



Ok thanks @ivc_mixer - I can totally relate to wanting to try lots of atomisers - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @ivc_mixer - I can totally relate to wanting to try lots of atomisers - lol


Kind a makes you wish vendors offered a test drive option of atties in store

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Kind a makes you wish vendors offered a test drive option of atties in store



I hear you @Smoke_A_Llama 
But I have found a few times that after a test toot on someone else's device things are often different when one has some time with it at home in your own vape station.
To play with a few builds and get it going the way you like it - and see if it performs nicely with different kinds of juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Kind a makes you wish vendors offered a test drive option of atties in store



This would help with my 'problem' - just created a thread for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

